# Betta locator



## Sebastian (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi All

I’m new and this is my first post

I’m not a huge fish guy but after a few betas I just love the little guys.

I was looking for one lately and found all the ones that are in pet do not look that healthy. Also when I look on line there are so many different types that I cannot seem to find

I was wondering how one gets a really interesting betta that has not been stored in plastic cup hell in pet stores. How can I find a breeder or a pet store that seem to take better care of their stock and has a wider variety? 

Thanks
Sebastian


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Welcome Sebastian . 

Contact Ciddian...she might be able to find what you are looking for.

HTH


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

aweee.. i know those cups are small...

but they are not perminent homes for the betta, just temporary homes till someone can give them a tank to thier own  Its hard to provide ample space for betta in a store because of the quantity they need to be ordered at.. somtimes its a minimum of 50-100 betta.. lol.. 

What tail types are you looking for? Have you seen Aquabid.com?

Which breeders have you found? Maybe i could help you find more?

Trick to finding healthy betta in a pet store is find out what day they come in... get them early..


----------



## Sebastian (Jul 17, 2007)

Thanks

I’ve looked at aquabid but I was not very confident with the whole shipping thing, but it seems that nobody really seems to have an issue with it so I may try it out. 

I was looking at some wild but most feedback I get is that they are kind of shy and my last bettas (rescues) were really interactive so I may steer away from them.

I think crown tails are just gorgeous, and I ended up seeing these plakats that I think are just as interesting as any other betta even if their tails are not as elaborate as other types and apparently they have quite the attitude. I hear of this rumor on the web that there are these Crown tail Plakats but I can't seem to find any pics, any thought? 

Is there a store in Toronto where they carry any of these different types?

Anyway I find it kind of funny because I would have never seen myself joining a betta group a few years ago and now….


----------



## MT-ED (Apr 4, 2006)

I was in The Menagerie Petshop yesterday and they have some beautiful Crowntails and regular finned ones. Harold always gets in nice Bettas. Far better than I've seen in other shops in TO.

Martin.


----------



## moon (Mar 11, 2006)

Try joining IBC (International Betta Congress) I am sure there are some local members in the GTA.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Menagerie also usually has betta species other than betta splendens - which is the betta you always see, be it orange, purple, yellow, white, crown, double, veiltail..


----------



## MT-ED (Apr 4, 2006)

Very true my friend  . I'm not sure that they have any other species at present and Harold did tell me that they aren't getting much in for a few weeks now due to the general lull in the trade at this time of year due to vacations.

Martin.


----------



## truc_dieu_07 (Sep 2, 2007)

Big Al's carries many bettas (Crown tails, halfmoon, veil tails,..). PJ's Petstore, Petsmart also carry many bettas , mostly veil tails. Before, I used to have many long finned bettas. However, I am now into the short-finned type (plakads/fighter bettas). I find the short finned ones much more lively and healthier. Most stores do not carry short finned bettas. There is only one I know of, and it's in Mississauga.



Sebastian said:


> Thanks
> 
> I've looked at aquabid but I was not very confident with the whole shipping thing, but it seems that nobody really seems to have an issue with it so I may try it out.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Try to get a betta from a good local Ontario breeder.

The bettas in the trade at pet shops are raised and shipped under conditions I wouldnt wish on the devil.


----------

